# Halo Wars



## CalvinandHodges (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi:

Does anyone have it? What thinkest thou if thou hast it?

Curious,

Rob


----------



## nicnap (Mar 6, 2009)

What is it? A video game?


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes:

[video=youtube;1RK6WFIUDbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RK6WFIUDbg[/video]


----------



## nicnap (Mar 6, 2009)

That looks cool. Unfortunately, I had a PS2 and gave it away. I am sure this is probably an X-Box or PS3 game isn't it?


----------



## Solus Christus (Mar 6, 2009)

nicnap said:


> That looks cool. Unfortunately, I had a PS2 and gave it away. I am sure this is probably an X-Box or PS3 game isn't it?



Come on nicnap, fess up. You're an avid gamer and right now just trying to find out who on here plays Halo. From there you can find out what aliases they use. This way you can turn around get some L33t Killz by learning some of their secrets. 



(This is all in jest of course )


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 6, 2009)

I think it got a 9/10 at IGN.com (they're the best in entertainment ratings!)


----------

